# Adobe Flash Plugin Has Crashed



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

A notice on my computer says my "Adobe Flash plugin has crashed". Can someone tells me what that means and what to do about it?

What might have caused it?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I got the same thing yesterday, I didn't do anything and later it was ok.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Jim. I won't do anything with it then and see how it is tomorrow.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Barb, I just remembered what I was trying to watch when that message popped up, it was the water fall swing video, that was really neat.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

If it persist, I would try uninstalling it and then a fresh install of flash.
I had a update the other day of flash, gave me no problems.

I like to use a free app called ccleaner "crap cleaner"
It has a few options, tools to use. You can use it like microsoft add and remove programs, seems to do a thorough job.
It has cleaner, which will clean out left over files and clear the cache on your browser. Seems when new programs are installed, is always little leftovers that are no longer needed or removed. Simply clearing the cache on your browser may be all you need.

It has a registry cleaner, will remove useless stuff that again is left over from installed apps, If I do a fresh install of xp with service pack2 and update it to current, I run ccleaner on it and sometimes need to run registry cleaner 3 times to remove all the junk microsoft updates left, before installing anything but updates.
This also shortens boot up time since it does not need to sift through the crap.

Then it has tools, which will list all of your installed apps, is what I would use to remove adobe-flash, it does a good job removing things.
I have used it for about 6 years and never had it create a problem for me, just cleans up, on another computer forum it is recommended by others all the time, no one has complained about it.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you funfool. Does it work the same way on a Mac? I have seen the uninstall feature on this, so I'll go there and uninstall the Adobe Flash plugin tomorrow, if it doesn't straighten itself out like it did for Jim.

This computer has been doing a couple of odd things for a couple days now. Mostly not shutting down when it's supposed to. The screen goes gray and then black, like it always does, but then when I go to start it up the next time, I find out that it stayed on. 

Thanks again you guys!

Barb


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Solution to almost everything computer related........reboot !


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

My advice was for a windows pc. Sometimes is best if we say what pc we are running :yes:
No big deal, maybe someone else will get to see the post and help them.
I do think that removing and re-installing flash if needed, may help.

I do not have a opinion for ccleaner for mac, I have used it on windows and is one of the first tools I install and use. I do see it is available, here is the link.
It always works great for me, But I never run mac os. I use linux, and set the wife up with windows.
I need to edit this to show that the link I posted Requires an Apple Mac running OSX *10.5* to *10.7 Lion*
Without knowing what version you are using, may need a different link to download. Just pay attention to get correct version.

http://www.piriform.com/mac/ccleaner


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Flash can be quite annoying, but is necessary for some sites to work. I use a plug-in for FoxFire called Flashblock. It allows you to choose if Flash runs on a website or not. Really sped up my wifes system.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flashblock/


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you. I'll try it.


----------



## joseph101 (Mar 13, 2014)

Install new Adobe flash players if it is giving you problem regularly ..


----------



## mbender2004 (Mar 19, 2014)

Someday flash will no longer exist and the world will be a better place. I will finally be able to get a simple menu from a restaurant.


----------



## larry613 (May 27, 2014)

Flash crashes on me constantly. There's an article on the Adobe website that shows you how to fully un-install and re-install flash. This has helped for me, although the problem usually returns after a few months.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Adobe has had a bunch of problems the last few months. There was even a virus accessing computers through Adobe a month or so back. Hopefully they will get all the problems ironed out.


----------



## RoundedRooster (May 9, 2014)

gma2rjc said:


> A notice on my computer says my "Adobe Flash plugin has crashed". Can someone tells me what that means and what to do about it?
> 
> What might have caused it?


Adobe Flash is prone to problems. There is a reason Apple is or has developed their own player and Google supports the open source player, Adobe Flash is not well written. Steve Jobs even commented on how bad it is just before he passed away. Firefox and Adobe Flash always seem to have problems working together too!

So, just close your browser and restart it. That usually takes care of it. If you know what you're doing, use Windows Task Manager>>Processes tab and scroll down to your browser to verify your browser fully closes. If it doesn't, right click on it (could be more than one instance) then click on End All Processes. Perform that for each instance that remains open. Flash loads for each browser you have open.


----------

